# Thursday Overnighter? Need 1



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Weather went south for Saturday and since we're celebrating Thangsgiving on Wed, thought I'd check to see if any interest in Thursday overnighter. Only need 1 more! Any out of town bachelors (or soon to be bachelors!) interested? Leave out of Freeport ~noon and return on Friday about noon, clean boat, fish and head home. Need your own tackle. Call to discuss - 281-467-4287. Bruce


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

are u looking for someone 2 fish real fish w/ or a guy for other activities man. Cause ur asking for a bachelor????? Had some guy for Conroe if I wanted 2 go fish w/ him and he wanted 2 give me some love. That don't float my boat. Straight and want 2 catch real fish!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

My inference to a bachelor was because most married guys are with their family on Thanksgiving day! Thought that would be obvious to the causual observer...


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in....not a problem with the family.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Tuna is the fish of choice around here, not Trouser Trout! LOL

Good luck Bruce and I hope you guys get to go!


----------



## Brent Richard Busacca (Nov 16, 2012)

Too bad you didn't say Friday or I'd be in.


----------



## jorge_8099 (Mar 19, 2011)

Told my wife what your add said right now. She's never seen the site or read it, but she said "It sounds like he's fishing for some ***". 2 funny.


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Was down at SSM this afternoon and ran my boat a couple miles out of the jetties...set waypoint Nansen and it said 2h 20min. It's killing me that I can't go with you tomorrow, but have to be at dinner 3:30pm.

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

jorge 8099 your remarks are way out of line, no room on this forum that kind of s***.
you are looking for someone to fish with, but you will make no friends like that.
just my two cents.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew set. Hoping they're out there tomorrow.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Go get em!! FISH ON!!


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Allan why the **** would you care and I found this thread funny as hell and I really don't see why it is out of line


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

You might be on here for amusement but not me, to each his own. I take someone looking to fish or to take someone fishing, SERIOUS! again just my two cents. If your into what Jeorge is into you might fish with him.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thread.*



nagel67 said:


> Allan why the **** would you care and I found this thread funny as hell and I really don't see why it is out of line


 Duhh. Most of us read this particular thread to find fishing partners for the privilege of getting to go offshore. You need funny.....check out Comedy Central or better yet....read up on the latest Governor Perry quotes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok so whos going fishing Sat?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

How'd ya'll do the other night Bruce?


----------

